# Cheap Transit Tyres/wheels



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Tranny owners see ebay Item number: 170810137905
215/75r16 NEW Continental Van Tyres FITTED on NEW Ford Transit Wheels BRAND NEW £70 each

Ray


----------

